# Excellent First Trip Spearfishing



## LandlockedJT (Mar 1, 2010)

Today went spearfishing for the first time with my wife, oldest son and 2 friends from work. We left the launch at 0930 to rather calm seas. First spot was the Camel Barge. Vis was 60-70ft. I spent the first half of the dive looking around. Saw all types of fish around. Then it was down to buisness. At first I couldn't find any snapper that looked shootable so took out a nice sheephead. This seemed to draw in the fish and a 30inch snapper came into view. I stoned her but the shaft didn't go all the way through so I pinned her down quickly and shoved the shaft the rest of the way through. I left the barge with the 2 fish. The next site was another barge less than a mile away. Spent most of that dive looking around. I missed on a large snapper that was just a bit too far. I need a little more experience I think. Did end up with another snapper to make my limit that was 20inches. It was a wonderfull trip and I cant wait till we go out again.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Way to go!! Thanks for the report. :thumbup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Great report!!!! Sounds like a great trip. Congrats!


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

nice report, way to go!


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Are you talking about the Navy camel #97 on the reef List?


----------



## LandlockedJT (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes the navy camel.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job first time spearin!!! Coolest thing is your family joined ya...you can't beat that!

Now that your hooked, hope to see more good reports and pics like that!


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

Very nice!! Congrats on your first spear trip. What type of tip are you using? I've heard the the round tips( like a sharpened pencil) don't always go through.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Good point bama on the tips.

Everybody has there own preference I'm sure, but I have found the tri-cut tips have the best penetration. A pointed tip has to push thru as it enters, and "widen" or "open up" the entry wound just by pushing thru.

A tri-cut on the other hand, has the 3 cutting edeges slicing tru, and on good head shots hitting thick bone, especially on AJ's, it splits that bone open and passes thru, instead of getting lodged in it.

Thats just my expereince, and all I use are tri-cuts.

Don't be afraid to take em to the grinder and dress em up if they are a lil damaged. I have seen guys with speartips that were about as sharp as a golf ball. Wondered if they were just trying to knock the fish out instead of penetate it....:shifty: Can't imagine someone going bow hunting for deer with bent over dull arrow tips.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*RE: Sprear tips*



bamaben said:


> Very nice!! Congrats on your first spear trip. What type of tip are you using? I've heard the the round tips( like a sharpened pencil) don't always go through.


I agree with Clay-Doh on all points. However, I do use both rock tips and tri-cuts. Basically I use whatever is in my toolbox at the time. For me, being close enough and making a "kill-shot" are the two most important things. The bigger the fish, the more important it is to be close, so that the shaft goes through the head, and to hit the fish in the brain or spine. I'm much more likely to lose a fish when I become too excited or impatient and take a premature shot.


----------



## LandlockedJT (Mar 1, 2010)

sorry for the late reply. I failed to mention that I only used 2 of 3 bands on my gun to shoot the snapper. The tip is brand new and very sharp rock point.


----------



## Warhammer (Jun 24, 2010)

Rock Points are all i use and have never failed to penetrate..knock knock.. and are much easier to keep sharp..IMO :thumbsup:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Warhammer said:


> Rock Points are all i use and have never failed to penetrate..knock knock.. and are much easier to keep sharp..IMO :thumbsup:


Same here. Although, I used them on the rigs in Louisiana.


----------

